# "Tipunan sa Disneyland"



## John J (Jul 11, 2005)

Dear FMA Enthusiasts: 

I am posting this for my good friend Guro Jay de Leon. 

*International Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines
(IMAFP) North America​*​
*..TIPUNAN SA DISNEYLAND.. * 

(Gathering at Disneyland)
August 12  14, 2005

Aug. 12. 2005 Friday - Modern Arnis symposium
Aug. 13, 2005 Saturday - *WFMAA Expo 2005 (Myrlino Hufana's event)*
Aug. 14, 2005 Sunday - Hilot Expo and Demo

Filipino Martial Arts Seminar
Open to all ages, styles and levels

Cost: $ 100.00/Day

Instructors Scheduled:
_Samuel Dulay  Modern Arnis, Manila, Philippines
Godofredo Fajardo  Modern Arnis, Riyadh, Saudi Arabia
Edessa Ramos  Modern Arnis, Zurich, Switzerland
Abon Baet  Modern Arnis, Garimot Arnis, Pembroke Pines, FL, USA
Tom Bolden  American Modern Arnis, New York, NY, USA
Jerome Barber  Modern Arnis, Kenpo Escrima, Orchard Park, NY, USA
Rey Galang  Bakbakan Kali, NJ, USA
Christopher Ricketts  Ilustrisimo Kali, San Diego, CA, USA
Roger Agbulos  Agos Kali Lameco, Los Angeles, CA, USA
Bram Frank  Modern Arnis, FL, USA
John Jacobo  Ilustrisimo Kali, MD, USA
Felix Valencia  Lameco Eskrima, Eagle Rock, CA, USA
Stephen Aron  Inosanto Kali, Glendora, CA, USA
Jay de Leon  Modern Arnis, Murrieta, CA, USA_

Accommodation: Anaheim Hilton (In front of Disneyland, Anaheim, CA) Blocks of rooms are available at Anaheim Hilton to event participants at discounted prices. Quads and triples are available. Call Jay de Leon 951-894-1452 for details and reservations. 

Yours in the Arts,

Guro John G. Jacobo
www.swacom.com


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 11, 2005)

Folks,

If you have the chance, hit this one.  It's got a smokin' line up!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 11, 2005)

Ahh, if only I had known earlier! Definately this will be a great seminar! Good luck to everyone attending!

Brian R. VanCise


----------



## kruzada (Jul 13, 2005)

International Modern Arnis Federation Philippines

http://www.imafp.com/international.html


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 14, 2005)

FYI-


> Greeting and Kumusta!
> 
> *Corrections:* *the WFMAA Expo & Laban Laro is NOT* the same event as the *Tipunan Sa Disneyland*. In fact, both events are separate events held at different locations. While the Tipunan Sa Disneyland (Hilton Hotel, Anaheim) represents and promotes the International Modern Arnis Federation of the Philippines (IMAFP) and its IMAFP instructors, the World Filipino Martial Arts Association Exposition & Laban Laro is an event representative of various organizations, systems and styles of the Filipino Martial Arts. It is only true that a select number of IMAFP instructors will also be featured at the WFMAA Expo & Laban Laro Masters Seminar Series. Three of the IMAFP instructors are scheduled on Saturday, August 13th.
> 
> ...


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Jul 14, 2005)

For more information on the *WFMAA EXPO*, follow this link;

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=25262

 :asian:


----------

